# Bianchi Vigorelli



## ColdEspresso (Apr 23, 2009)

After laying off from riding for quite a few years I have been bitten by the bike bug. Currently, I am looking at a 2009 Bianchi Vigorelli (55cm) Most of my riding is for fitness (about 50 mi. per week without any major climbs). Has anyone had any experience with this bike? I have found that the aluminum and carbon bikes just don't have the feel that steel does. The one I road combines Ultegra and 105 components. Any thoughts before I make this purchase?

Mario


----------



## poorasdirt (Apr 3, 2009)

I have been wondering about this bike myself. How much does it weigh?


----------



## bianchi bob (Mar 23, 2008)

Not sure about the '09. I had an '01 that was a trouble free bike. All Ultegra, very comfortable for long rides, but a tank on short, steep climbs. I think it weighed in at about 21lbs. I sold the bike a few years ago, I'm getting back as a training bike.


----------



## nmbiker (May 8, 2009)

*09 Vig*

I bought this bike in February and absolutely love it. I read some poor reviews about the stock wheels, so I immediately replaced them with 105 hub/Open Pro rim handbuilts. The bike is super smooth and comfortable. I don't know the weight, but find that it climbs well enough for me.


----------



## philipaparker (Jul 12, 2009)

I am 58 years old, 230 lbs and 6'1" tall so I bought a Vigorelli in the 57cm size. I wanted a steel bike as just about every bike machanic in San Francisco has a steel bike and I can see why. Carbon bikes are so stiff you really get a lot of road buzz. In fact talking to some of the hard core bike guys Carbon is stiffer than aluminium bikes. So steel really makes for a smooth ride. 

After buying a Bianchi Vigorelli 2010 model and took it on an initial 66 mile ride through West Marin (think of those great car commercials you see, winding roads etc). Lots of climbing, downhills, some flats. First the bike is stock with 105 pedals and metal water holders and weighs 19.5 lbs. I have a LOOK 555 carbon fiber that comes in at 16 lbs. So it not that much heavier.

The bike really handles well, and a little better handling than the LOOK. More predictable and a lot more stable going down hill. The bike is comfortable, again everything is stock.

Downhill in the corners they thing just sticks to the road and is again very smooth. Climbing and I am talking climbs Marsh Wall grade which is 17% for about 2 miles, the bike didn't seem to grind up the hill any harder than any other bike I've ridden. 

I am going to ride the bike in the upcoming Wine Country Century on May 1st and will write a complete review after I've finished. For now I have to say that I am really enjoying the ride.


----------

